# Developpement intégré C/C++



## benjaminhahaha (17 Octobre 2006)

je suis désespéré... Xcode est monstrueusement lent (même l'éditeur ou le débuggueur sont lents!).
Bon, j'ai lu les posts sur CodeWarrior.... qui est effectivement un excellent produit
beaucoup plus rapide que XCode....

Ma question est simple : il n'y a toujours pas d'alternative à XCode pour avoir un intégré (rapide) pour développer en C et C ++ ?

Est ce que CodeWarrior 10 fonctionne toujours bien sur les dernières versions du système (10.4.8) ? Fonctionnera-t-il sur le futur 10.5 ?


merci pour vos réponses


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Il me semble que Codewarrior à jeté l'éponge sur Mac OS X, non ?


----------



## ntx (17 Octobre 2006)

Les développements de CodeWarrior sont arrêtés donc le support de la 10.5 est très compromis.
Je ne trouve pas XCode spécialement lent par rapport à d'autre IDE : quelle est ta configuration ? A quoi le compares-tu ?

Pour le C et le C++, il reste le terminal, make et un éditeur de texte : ça marche très bien et c'est ce qu'il y a de plus rapide.


----------



## benjaminhahaha (17 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Les développements de CodeWarrior sont arrêtés donc le support de la 10.5 est très compromis.
> Je ne trouve pas XCode spécialement lent par rapport à d'autre IDE : quelle est ta configuration ? A quoi le compares-tu ?
> 
> Pour le C et le C++, il reste le terminal, make et un éditeur de texte : ça marche très bien et c'est ce qu'il y a de plus rapide.



Je le compare justement à codewarrior 9  :

1) compilation nettement plus rapide
2) link plus rapide
3) et SURTOUT : éditeur bcp bcp plus réactif (notammeny lien entre fichiers etc....)

Oui je sais que je peux faire make+gcc+emacs...
Mais je cherche un intégré notamment pour avoir la souplesse que peut offrir un codewarrior au niveau de la navigation entre tous les fichiers (recherche de definition orginale par double clique,  acces direct aux .h , etc.....)

merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

CodeWarrior v10 fonctionne parfaitement sous Mac OS X 10.4.8.

En effet, c'est le meilleur compilateur C en terme de réactivité et confort.

Et en effet aussi, son developpement est arrété... Malheureusement....

Quand aux substituts possible à XCode ou CW, je n'en ait pas trouvé, je suis donc également intéressé par toutes pistes...

Cordialement


----------



## benjaminhahaha (17 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> CodeWarrior v10 fonctionne parfaitement sous Mac OS X 10.4.8.
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre réponse, cependant encore qq questions :

1) CW10 fonctionne-t-il sur les mac intel ?
2) peut on se le procurer encore ?

merci


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Quand aux substituts possible à XCode ou CW, je n'en ait pas trouvé, je suis donc également intéressé par toutes pistes...
> 
> Cordialement



Eclipse existe sur Mac, mais je ne connais pas de développeurs l'utilisant (enfin sur Mac du moins, car sur PC c'est courant).


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Octobre 2006)

benjaminhahaha a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse, cependant encore qq questions :
> 
> 1) CW10 fonctionne-t-il sur les mac intel ?
> 2) peut on se le procurer encore ?
> ...




A priori CW devrait fonctionner sous Rosetta. Des que j'aurait un MacTel, je l'essaierait, je ne sait pas si le deboggage reste possible. A priori, oui, mais avec Apple on est n'est jamais sur de rien.

Pour se le procurer je suppose qu'il faut contacter le site de Metrowerks.
http://www.freescale.com/

Il y a une rubrique pour commander les produits arrétés, je ne sais plus ou.


Cordialement


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> A priori CW devrait fonctionner sous Rosetta. Des que j'aurait un MacTel, je l'essaierait, je ne sait pas si le deboggage reste possible. A priori, oui, mais avec Apple on est n'est jamais sur de rien.
> 
> Pour se le procurer je suppose qu'il faut contacter le site de Metrowerks.
> http://www.freescale.com/
> ...



Dans ce cas là, tu perds beaucoups je trouves. Tu te retrouve a acheter un produit en fin de vie sur un mac de derniére génration qui pour le faire fonctionner devra l'émuler. CW sur un mac intel risque d'être aussi "lent" que Xcode voir pire.

Pour eclipse, il y a effectivement un plug-in pour le c/c++, mais j'ignore de ce que cela peut donner sur mac en therme de facilité d'utilisation.


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Dans ce cas là, tu perds beaucoups je trouves. Tu te retrouve a acheter un produit en fin de vie sur un mac de derniére génration qui pour le faire fonctionner devra l'émuler. CW sur un mac intel risque d'être aussi "lent" que Xcode voir pire.
> 
> Pour eclipse, il y a effectivement un plug-in pour le c/c++, mais j'ignore de ce que cela peut donner sur mac en therme de facilité d'utilisation.



Oui, je vient de télécharger et installer Eclipse (merci Melaure) et je me rends compte qu'il faut CDT que je vais installer.

Ceci me semble vraiment compliqué...

Cordialement


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Octobre 2006)

et TextMate + Terminal.app &#231;a tente personne ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ca a l'air vraiment compliqué, et lent. C'est écrit en Java ?

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (17 Octobre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bon, ca a l'air vraiment compliqu&#233;, et lent. C'est &#233;crit en Java ?
> 
> Cordialement


oui pour eclipse

1-xcode est lent
2-xcode est lent parce que les parametres par default passer a gcc et a ld ne sont pas optimiz&#233;s
3-xcode c'est chiant pour coder
4-amelior&#233; xcode en cr&#233;ant mes propres templates projet et mes flags (chiant je suis pas pay&#233; par apple)
5-xcode est grossi&#233;
6-dommage code warrior si apple ne les avaient pas enfonc&#233;s (keynote blabla xcode c'est mieux) peut etre seraient- ils rest&#233;s sur la platform (surtout qu'en interne beaucoup de dev Apple utilisaient cw ...)
7-xcode c'est bien pour faire du cocoa
8-xcode c'est merdique pour les preconf cpp

au lieu d'inventer dashcode ils feraient mieuxx de finir ce ptain d'IDE
et de l'optimiser

autre solu , une soci&#233;t&#233; x achete le droit de continuer cw sous osx
ca c'est deja vu comme partenariat


glibtool automake autoconf plus un editeur 
sont pour l'instant la meilleur solu sous osx
j'ai pratiquement defait tous mes proj xcode


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> oui pour eclipse
> 
> 1-xcode est lent
> 2-xcode est lent parce que les parametres par default passer a gcc et a ld ne sont pas optimizés
> ...



Comment fais-tu lorsque tu souhaites faire un application graphique Aqua sans passer par Xcode/IB?
J'avoue que personnellement je ne le serais du tout pas faire. Je suis un dépendant des ide

pour eclipse, c'est du java pour le coeur, mais l'affichage est gérer par la librairies SWT et il me semble que sous Mac os X, swt s'appuie sur carbon. Et c'est vrai qu'eclipse a une philosophie particulière et trés eloigné de ce qui se fait habutuelment sur MAC

Perso, étant un habituer d'eclipse, la vitesse d'Xcode ne me choque pas  Et CW ne risque pas de me manquer vu que j'ai jamais coder dessus. A part la vitesse d'execution et de compilation qu'a t'il de plus qu'X code ou qu'un autre ide?


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (17 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Comment fais-tu lorsque tu souhaites faire un application graphique Aqua sans passer par Xcode/IB?
> J'avoue que personnellement je ne le serais du tout pas faire. Je suis un dépendant des ide
> 
> pour eclipse, c'est du java pour le coeur, mais l'affichage est gérer par la librairies SWT et il me semble que sous Mac os X, swt s'appuie sur carbon. Et c'est vrai qu'eclipse a une philosophie particulière et trés eloigné de ce qui se fait habutuelment sur MAC
> ...


si y a telon 
http://www3.ca.com/solutions/ProductFamily.aspx?ID=1527
        
et apres il dira que xcode est super veloce lol


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> si y a telon
> http://www3.ca.com/solutions/ProductFamily.aspx?ID=1527
> 
> et apres il dira que xcode est super veloce lol



Je ne connais pas ce produit assez récent, mais je connais bien CA (Surtout Openingres et OpenRoad) avec lequel j'ai bossé pendant 5 ans. Je ne me suis jamais trop plaint de la lenteur mais ce n'était pas très moderne ... 

Sinon c'est vrai que sur Mac le choix est un peu limité. Espérons que le passage à Intel motivera les grands noms sur PC à proposer des versions Mac ...


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon c'est vrai que sur Mac le choix est un peu limité. Espérons que le passage à Intel motivera les grands noms sur PC à proposer des versions Mac ...


Qui en gratuit ?


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Qui en gratuit ?



On parlais de CodeWarrior, qui n'est pas gratuit. En plus la plupart des éditeurs ont des tarifs étudiants.


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

Le problème c'est que XCode et Eclipse le sont ... Donc le marché du payant se limitera aux pros.
De plus il faudra fournir des frameworks C++ aussi complets et adaptés à Mac OSX que Cocoa. Du boulot en perspective avant d'avoir un produit stable.  Il aurait fallu s'y mettre depuis longtemps, maintenant le marché est bien occupé par ObjC/Cocoa et Java.


----------



## Céroce (18 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip. On n'a plus qu'à attendre la nouvelle version de xCode. Peupeul l'améliore grandement à chaque version - c'est vrai, on vient de loin - mais j'ai espoir d'avoir un truc aussi réactif que CodeWarrior un jour.


----------

